# Just bought a Murray 11-36



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

I just bought a tractor off of a friend who needed space in his garage. 

Anyway it is a Murray 11 hp, with 36" cutting range. It was made in 1983 from all the info I have gathered thus far.

It does not have the original mowing deck included with it, and I want to restore it.

I really know nothing about riding mowers, so I am asking where I might get the ORIGINAL DECK that I need.

In a day or so I will upload a photo of this mower. Until then I would appreciate any help I can get.

The model no. is 3-36508, and Date and MFG No. is 1363. I read that this means the unit was made the 136th day of 1983.

Again any help would be greatly appreciated.:usa:


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll bet your riding mower looks very similar to this one of that era*.* This one may be a 1984 but I'd need to look for some numbers *.*

I have a deck from one that's around a 1987 year model that is probably the same but distance would more than likely be a problem* .* A mower salvage yard may be your best option for a deck*.*


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes. The mower I have looks similar to that one. It has a number 11 on the stripe and a 36 on the rear like the one shown in your photo.

Underneath the stripe bearing the MURRAY name it reads

"5 Speed Electric Start Synchro Balanced Engine"


At this point any Murray deck that fits my model will suffice. Though I might not buy right away, if you _are_ selling a deck that actually fits my model I would be interested to know what your price is, the weight of the component, and rough shipping charges.

I am also interested in acquiring any information on farming attachments that were made by Murray for my model. Things like farm plows, and potato planting and harvesting stuff. 

I saw on this site some guy had a tractor with potato planting equipment, or something of that nature.

I am also seeking information on all Murray maintenance oriented attachments such as snow plows, and snow blowers.

Period correctness is not a must anymore. I have seen some custom restorations and paint jobs on this site that have me rethinking an exacting restoration.

I will post a comprehensive photo series of my model, either Friday or Saturday.

Thanks for the prompt response:driving:


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

Tex said:


> I just bought a tractor off of a friend who needed space in his garage.
> 
> Anyway it is a Murray 11 hp, with 36" cutting range. It was made in 1983 from all the info I have gathered thus far.
> 
> ...


You are correct on the year, 1983. As stated a salvage yard, junk yard, CL and ebay will be places to source a replacement deck if needed.

If you don't already have one, an ipl can be found here.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Murray-Models-1968-Thru-1989/83-36508.pdf

I do not know of an attachment guide for that era, my guide starts in the early 90's. I am not even sure where Murray was sourcing their attachments from, more than likely Haban, but that's just a guess.

As far as dirt plowing, that's a no go with this particular machine, the frame and transaxle just are not made for it. 

I'm looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Tex said:


> Yes. if you _are_ selling a deck that actually fits my model I would be interested to know what your price is, the weight of the component, and rough shipping charges.


I'm not selling the deck* .* It's free, but in the deal you must also take ( for free ) the Murray body minus tranny and engine and a Craftsman lawn tractor from the 1980s era with a good opposed twin Briggs minus one coil, good manual tranny and a fuel system that's guaranteed to need a thorough cleaning from tank to completely through the carburetor *.* Stored outdoors all its life *. * *No shipping .*
Located about 150 miles west of Tulsa* .* You load  *. * I have ramps* .*


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

BBY_Murray said:


> You are correct on the year, 1983. As stated a salvage yard, junk yard, CL and ebay will be places to source a replacement deck if needed.
> 
> If you don't already have one, an ipl can be found here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. Although I clicked the url and it gave me an error message.

Now you say I cannot plow with this machine? What about a light garden tilling attachment. Any recomendations on those? What about a snowplow or snowblower attachement?

Or is there anything else this version can do other than mow grass?


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

stickerpicker said:


> I'm not selling the deck* .* It's free, but in the deal you must also take ( for free ) the Murray body minus tranny and engine and a Craftsman lawn tractor from the 1980s era with a good opposed twin Briggs minus one coil, good manual tranny and a fuel system that's guaranteed to need a thorough cleaning from tank to completely through the carburetor *.* Stored outdoors all its life *. * *No shipping .*
> Located about 150 miles west of Tulsa* .* You load  *. * I have ramps* .*



With the price of gas, (I just saw my friend spend about $82 yesterday to fill a tank), that would still be expensive.

I will keep your offer in mind though if I am in a position to take a road trip in the summer.

Thanks!


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

Tex said:


> Thanks for the information. Although I clicked the url and it gave me an error message.
> 
> Now you say I cannot plow with this machine? What about a light garden tilling attachment. Any recomendations on those? What about a snowplow or snowblower attachement?
> 
> Or is there anything else this version can do other than mow grass?



I am getting the error now also, must be an issue with the site. Tilling would not be an issue with the tractor. Dirt plowing would be. The machine just isn't built for it.

There were snow blowers and snow blades available for these machines, but I do not have a model listing nor am I aware of one. 

This tractor will do any job that a modern lt [a D series Deere for example] will do..

Mow
Blow Snow
Plow Snow
Light Hauling [500# including operator is the general rule of thumb]
Pull a tiller
Pull an aerator etc.


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

I just looked at a site where a guy is selling plans to build an aerator. Like a do it yourself kit. I am thinking that aside from a snowblower unit and mowing deck, that it is possible to build the other attachments. This might be the route I go.

that site is http://www.projectsandhobbies.com/aerator.htm


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

BBY_Murray said:


> I am getting the error now also, must be an issue with the site. Tilling would not be an issue with the tractor. Dirt plowing would be. The machine just isn't built for it.
> 
> There were snow blowers and snow blades available for these machines, but I do not have a model listing nor am I aware of one.
> 
> ...



The site is working now. I downloaded a complete manual for my model. Thanks for the help. There was a phone number attached to the manual that said to call for Murray parts.

So I think I will give them a call and see what parts they have available. Thanks again!

I will have a comprehensive photo spread of my Murray tractor posted here tomorrow. I was going to take photos today but the weather was too bad to go to the storage.


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

Tex said:


> The site is working now. I downloaded a complete manual for my model. Thanks for the help. There was a phone number attached to the manual that said to call for Murray parts.
> 
> So I think I will give them a call and see what parts they have available. Thanks again!
> 
> I will have a comprehensive photo spread of my Murray tractor posted here tomorrow. I was going to take photos today but the weather was too bad to go to the storage.


Odds are if that number is still in service, Briggs and Stratton [who now own the Murray name] will answer the phone. I have heard from several people that they are no help on equipment prior to 2005 [The last year before Murray's bankruptcy], but hopefully you will have better luck.

As far as parts these are some people I have dealt with or others I know well have with good luck.

http://tewarehouse.com/

http://willardssmallengines.com/murray-lawn-mower-parts-murray-go-kart-parts.html


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

The phone number to the on the manual was to a private business. The establishment was called K&T parts house.

Here is a photo shoot of my tractor though. 

You will see that the seat is torn and there is damage to the hood assembly in the form of a little rust and a cut through the sheet metal. 

And apparently somebody thought that it was a good idea to rivet a plastic cupholder to the hood. Which has since snapped off.

Also a hood latch is missing, along with some screws. You will see a white twist wire holding down the hood on one side.

And according to the manual I downloaded, the edge trim to the dashboard assembly is missing.

I was told that I will need a throttle cable and that's it as far as major repair. And that the clutch needs a minor adjustment. Plus there is a small bit of play in the steering wheel.

...any advice?


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

Just took my first ride on the Murray yesterday. The thing started right up and drove well enough. First time piloting a tractor of any kind.

Glad I bought it. Cant wait to work on it.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Being you will be working on it I recommend obtaining a owner/operator's manual. It will save a lot of buttt scratching when it comes time to adjust the clutch/ brake and change the motion belt etc. It includes some part numbers too.


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

stickerpicker said:


> Being you will be working on it I recommend obtaining a owner/operator's manual. It will save a lot of buttt scratching when it comes time to adjust the clutch/ brake and change the motion belt etc. It includes some part numbers too.


Do you know offhand where I could obtain an owners manual for my tractor? So far I have only download a parts schematic.

You can view that particular schematic from a link in earlier posts. And that was a pretty thorough publication.

But I do not have an original owners manual. If I could get a copy, even though not original, that would suffice.

Any leads?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

http://m.murray.com/


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

I went to the site but a manual search revealed nothing. I typed in my model number, but I guess it was too old.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks nearly the same as my 80's agway - im not sure how well itd handle snow plowing, being a pan chassis - same for pulling heavy objects - mine has a 3 speed peerless 600 ( beefy trans) - i had used mine actually off road/ mudding in the swamp behind the folks house for a number of years, it held up really good from the abuse actually.

Ive since changed it back to mowing duty recently.

Id keep an eye on Ebay or local craigslist for a parts tractor ( theres alot of them around) - id also check around at local tractor repair places and see if they have a parts one around.


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyway I could get this into my Murray. This is a Craftsman 38". My Murray is 36". The ad says it will fit a variety of Murray.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

its close - my agway has two lift pins in the back - the front deck mount is actually tward the middle of the deck ( lower) . Theres a actuator bar that goes to the middle of the deck and hooks to the hand lever on the dash.

Most of the older craftsmans, murrays, dynamarks were built by AYP - next time im out in the shed i can snap a pic of what my deck looks like.

Id have to say, if its cheep enough ( under $100) then buy it - might be the earliest chance to get a deck for it, unless a proper one or parts agway shows up.

It might need a bit of tweeking to fit tho( bracket, ect).


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a Murray deck if you want to down to the ma area.


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

How much do you want for it? 

Although with the price of gas It might be cheaper for me to pay for shipping.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Tex said:


> How much do you want for it?
> 
> Although with the price of gas It might be cheaper for me to pay for shipping.


Nothing. It's just taking up space.


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks. I will keep your offer in mind.


----------



## 81Murray (Mar 26, 2014)

*Pics*

HEY, TRACTOR LOOKS IN GOOD SHAPE. IM GETTING STARTED ON AN 81. If you wouldnt mind, could you take some good pics of and decals or lettering. Post or email to [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## Tex (Jan 21, 2013)

81Murray said:


> HEY, TRACTOR LOOKS IN GOOD SHAPE. IM GETTING STARTED ON AN 81. If you wouldnt mind, could you take some good pics of and decals or lettering. Post or email to [email protected]. Thanks



I sold that tractor a long time ago. I was never able to find a deck close by, and all it did was take up room. I haven't been on this forum for a good while now. The photos I have on here are probably the best ones I took of it. If you look on yahoo or Google images I am sure you can find the decal specifics you need.

You should be able to download a old Murray manual that should serve as an excellent reference. While I was on here the people helped me out as much as they could. Keep asking and you will get a lot of help.

You might be able to find a unused or replica decal on e bay as well.


----------

